# Men's FO



## Amber123 (Jul 25, 2014)

I want to make a generic universal soap for all the men in my family and life and wanted to see what you guys recommend that on average most guys find appealing.  I know they mostly like an Irish Spring kind of scent.


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 25, 2014)

That's difficult! 
I found this recipe for Irish Spring scent on-line:

_10 drops Rosemary essential oil _
_8 drops lemongrass essential oil _
_2 drops of Rose-Geranium essential oil _
_1 - 2 drops of Lavender essential oil._

Favorites of the men I know, include:
- Black café vetivert (Jo Malone Dupe)
- Green Tweed
- Captivate
- Bay Rum and
- Calvin Klein dupe of "Eternity"


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 25, 2014)

In my experience, the men don't actually seem to enjoy the "manly" scents. I made a "man" soap - a camo soap scented with a fragrace called Sexy Man. The women snapped it up! Vanilla seems to be the main favorite of men, followed by peppermint.


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 25, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> In my experience, the men don't actually seem to enjoy the "manly" scents. I made a "man" soap - a camo soap scented with a fragrace called Sexy Man. The women snapped it up! Vanilla seems to be the main favorite of men, followed by peppermint.



 So true!
 Men tend to have a "sweet tooth" for soaps as well. 
 My son's friends always snatched the "Rock star" soaps away.
 And most women love the manly scents - which they should, because they're happy when their Beau smells gorgeous.


----------



## seven (Jul 25, 2014)

cool water dupe
aqua di gio dupe
cool citrus basil
tea tree mixed with something else


----------



## kylie_au (Jul 25, 2014)

Of all the mens soaps I made first time around, Bay Rum was a true winner, not just men, women too.
Not BB one, Sweatcakes and Lebermuth versions.


----------



## Amber123 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm reading lots of good things about bay rum...my guy crowds are outdoorsy blue collar type guys and I think this could appeal to them.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Aline (Jul 25, 2014)

Vanilla? That's interesting!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 25, 2014)

My best selling man's are Dragon's blood, Cool Water, Hardwood Plumeria (a mix I make)  Woodsy and Earthy fragrances. DB is the leader


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2014)

Oakmoss and Amber


----------



## Jeanea (Jul 25, 2014)

Black dupe and aqua di gio are my husband favs


----------



## Amber123 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm really excited I'm going to a soap supply store as part of my vacation this weekend!  I hope I bring enough money to buy all the scents!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 29, 2014)

My top selling mens fragrances are Perfect Man & Teakwood & Cardamom (NG) and Bay Rum (WSP) hands down.   However my dragon's blood sells to more women then men.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2014)

The men I have testing for me prefer something with spice or orange but the few times I've sold, the guys seemed to like OMH the best.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 29, 2014)

My hubby's fav is a blend I did with tobacco bay leaf from bb, sandalwood vanilla from wsp, and dark patchouli from nda. I named it Jack Bauer after the tv show 24 - a manly man. Lol!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jul 29, 2014)

My husband likes American cream (Lu$h dupe). He won't have anything else.  When I ran out or new bars still cure he might have vanilla, pine, spices FO.
He and everyone in the house hated Bay rum (from WSP). I can't see the hype about it to be honest. My brother and other boys in the family like whatever, they don't mind the fragrance, it can even be floral. My brother even likes lavander.  I don't sell but can only speak from experience with family members.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 2, 2014)

My hubby hates showering with anything foody or floral smelling, but instead loves those that smell fresh/clean, ozony or manly. Some of his absolute favorites are Salty Sailor, Ahoy Matey, Old Spice, Santa's Pipe, Masculine Musk, and Soapy Clean. He's not terribly keen about showering with fruity smelling soap either, but he does like Paradise from Daystar, which is a sparkling lime scent.

 My 20 year old son, on the other hand, loves to shower with _everything_ I make except for my floral scented soaps (not too keen on those). His absolute faves are the fruity scented soaps. He especially goes ga-ga over Mango Tea and my blend of black raspberry vanilla/paradise. As for manly scents, his favorite of those is NG's Perfect Man. 

 IrishLass


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 2, 2014)

I checked with Hubby after he got out of the shower this morning - The conversation went something like this: "Honey, what did you like about the smell of the soap in the shower this morning?" - reply "I don't know, I really didn't notice".  More probing.. realize he is still toweling himself off and trying to drink coffee at the same time. "Smell your arm - does it smell perfumey, clean?" reply - "I don't know (short pause as he tries to humor me). Finally he smiles and says for his first epiphany of the day-  'It smells "anti-stink" and I like it'. - _Welcome to my life - lovin' every minute of it._


----------



## momma_mayham (Aug 22, 2014)

I made a few different kinds of soap for a friend's wedding favours. The one that got snatched up by all the guys was deadly weapon from Saffire Blue. I've even used it a few times, I can't explain the " complexity" of it... I think my boyfriends exact words were "it smells like god". Lol! I found that fairly accurate


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 22, 2014)

All the men that have smell bb shave and a haircut love it. It really sticks too.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 22, 2014)

I second Shave & a hair cut from BB! I got a sample and its next on my list. I made a sample batch and it smells divine, soaps well!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 2, 2015)

seven said:


> cool water dupe
> aqua di gio dupe
> cool citrus basil
> tea tree mixed with something else




Seven- where do you get your Cool Citrus Basil?  I love the original, but the one I got from WSP is kind of 'meh'.  Thanks!


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 2, 2015)

seven said:


> cool water dupe
> aqua di gio dupe
> cool citrus basil
> tea tree mixed with something else



Seven I'm curious, what is your soon-to-be husbands favorite?


----------



## lillybella (Feb 2, 2015)

Cool Citrus Basil from Peak is wonderful!


----------



## seven (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Seven I'm curious, what is your soon-to-be husbands favorite?



aqua di gio


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2015)

For men that like Irish Spring, Black Irish from Backwoods


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 3, 2015)

Hubby and daughter's boyfriend approve of: 

BB's Shave and Haircut
Daystar's Ahoy Matey
WSP's Bamboo Lotus - made B&B with this one, not soap
Mad Oil's Snow Witch - Neither will admit it, but they used it very often (I surreptitiously check on who is using what). Maybe it was the name that kept them from gushing about it...


----------



## seven (Feb 3, 2015)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> Seven- where do you get your Cool Citrus Basil?  I love the original, but the one I got from WSP is kind of 'meh'.  Thanks!



it was from a local supplier here in indonesia. but i believed their FOs came from NG.


----------



## bugtussle (Feb 3, 2015)

Without a doubt, Stonehenge from BCN.  It's been #1 with men for 5 yrs.  Stonehenge is an Archipelago scent.


----------



## dosco (Feb 10, 2015)

This Christmas I made a shave soap scented with WSP's Tobacco Caramel and I really really enjoy that scent. I also have some mint FO for a yet-to-be-made batch of mentholated mint shave soap.

Bay Rum is a great scent but there is some variation within that scent - for example Pinaud Bay Rum aftershave smells a bit "cheap but Mystic Waters Bay Rum shave soap smells excellent.

Another great scent is Pinaud Clubman (the yellow aftershave lotion as well as the talcum powder) - for many men this scent has a strong association with the barber shop when they were kids. If I could find something like this in an FO I'd snap it up in no time flat and put it in every kind of soap I could think of.

Many gents also enjoy lavender (I like Yardley's version).

I'm interested in trying a lime-scented shave soap. And almond.

For those of you that are curious you might want to spend some time on the Badger&Blade or Shave My Face forums for more insight.

-Dave


----------



## boyago (Feb 10, 2015)

dosco said:


> Many gents also enjoy lavender (I like Yardley's version).
> 
> 
> -Dave



I typically don't but I found a NOW EO blend called "mellow mix" that's lavender and sandlewood that I like.


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 10, 2015)

I made a soap with an FO from Fragrance Laboratory named 'Prime'.  It's an awesome manly man scent, I really like it.  I've purchased one called Southern Gentlemen from a Facebook vendor, I'm hoping that'll be a winner also.


----------



## TRBeck (Feb 10, 2015)

Dave, there's a Clubman FO. From Nature With Love carries it under the name "Pinaud (Type)." I've never used it, but it turned up recently as a scent from a well-known artisan shave soap producer/vendor. Just in case you wanted to order it, though, it is out there.

FWIW, I think the wetshaver dudes are more open to fragrance variety than the general male populace, which is a shame. Anything goes these days in the wetshaving market, including bananas and Fruit Loops, and I think that's a good thing, even if I don't love those kinds of scents.

In general, I think there are some great suggestions here to appeal to male clientele and just want to add a couple from Soapalooza - Big Sur and Adirondack are two different woody forest scents, either of which I can see appealing to a lot of guys. Very outdoorsy vibe. For the less rustic male audience, I think citrus and clean musk will probably always go over pretty well.


----------



## dosco (Feb 11, 2015)

TRBeck said:


> Dave, there's a Clubman FO. From Nature With Love carries it under the name "Pinaud (Type)." I've never used it, but it turned up recently as a scent from a well-known artisan shave soap producer/vendor. Just in case you wanted to order it, though, it is out there.



Thanks for the pointer. I'll order some and pop it into the next shave soap.

It's "Pinaud Type II" on that particular website.

-Dave


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 11, 2015)

My best selling shave soaps are Perfect Man & Teakwood & Cardamom from NG, Bay Rum from WSP and a Citrus Blend (mostly lime EO).


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 11, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> My best selling shave soaps are Perfect Man & Teakwood & Cardamom from NG, Bay Rum from WSP and a Citrus Blend (mostly lime EO).



I love Perfect Man and Teakwood & Cardamom. Have you tried them in a beer soap?  I'm still debating on which fragrance to use for my first boozy soap attempt...


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 12, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I love Perfect Man and Teakwood & Cardamom. Have you tried them in a beer soap? I'm still debating on which fragrance to use for my first boozy soap attempt...


 
Yes, and it' hasn't been a problem with scent morphing.  I've used Perfect Man (my husbands 2nd favorite scent).   But it's also a pretty strong fragrance.  My #1 top seller in soap.


----------

